# Homepod OS15



## wubbzy (12 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de trouver un homepod original sur un site de reconditionnement. Je l'ai reçu hier, et je me rend compte aujourd'hui qu'il est avec la version de son OS15.
Après avoir chercher, ça doit correspondre à une version beta du futur OS. Cet OS en beta semble griller les homepod, je l'ai donc débranché et remis dans son carton.

Je n'ai pas de compte développeur. Je suis un utilisateur lambda comme des millions (milliards) d'autres.

Le question que je me pose est de savoir si ce homepod prendra la version publique lorsqu'elle sera mise à disposition de tous ou s'il faudra un compte développeur pour l'upgrader vers la version publique cet automne.
Merci pour vos éclaircissement.


----------



## tnicolas02 (18 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Pas de problème, le Homepod passera en version finale à la sortie d'AudioOS15. Sans besoin d'installer le profil Beta. Si tu as peur que le Homepod ait la build buguée d'AudioOS15, tu peux installer le profil développeur depuis betaprofiles.com exceptionnellement sur ton Homepod jusqu'à la sortie de la version finale. Sachant qu'AudioOS15 est bien avancé dans le développement, même si on n'est jamais à l’abri d'un bug ...


----------



## wubbzy (21 Septembre 2021)

tnicolas02 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pas de problème, le Homepod passera en version finale à la sortie d'AudioOS15. Sans besoin d'installer le profil Beta. Si tu as peur que le Homepod ait la build buguée d'AudioOS15, tu peux installer le profil développeur depuis betaprofiles.com exceptionnellement sur ton Homepod jusqu'à la sortie de la version finale. Sachant qu'AudioOS15 est bien avancé dans le développement, même si on n'est jamais à l’abri d'un bug ...


Je confirme. Il est bien passé en version finale. Et il marche beaucoup mieux.


----------



## MrTom (21 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,


tnicolas02 a dit:


> Pas de problème, le Homepod passera en version finale à la sortie d'AudioOS15. Sans besoin d'installer le profil Beta. Si tu as peur que le Homepod ait la build buguée d'AudioOS15, tu peux installer le profil développeur depuis betaprofiles.com exceptionnellement sur ton Homepod jusqu'à la sortie de la version finale. Sachant qu'AudioOS15 est bien avancé dans le développement, même si on n'est jamais à l’abri d'un bug ...


AudioOS n’existe pas mais bel et bien HomePodOS.


----------



## fabricepsb71 (26 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

je continue sur le sujet de HomePod OS et le logiciel Maison de MacOS et iOS.

Avez-vous remarqué que la fameuse option "Réduire les basses" n'est disponible que sur Maison 
de iOS mais pas sur Maison de MacOS (Big Sur) ? 

Etrange non ?


----------



## speedlink (26 Septembre 2021)

fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je continue sur le sujet de HomePod OS et le logiciel Maison de MacOS et iOS.
> 
> ...


Pour moi l’option n’est même pas apparue sur iOS après mise à jour de mes HomePod, par contre je peux demander à Siri de réduire ou d’augmenter les basses, étrange…


----------



## fabricepsb71 (26 Septembre 2021)

speedlink a dit:


> Pour moi l’option n’est même pas apparue sur iOS après mise à jour de mes HomePod, par contre je peux demander à Siri de réduire ou d’augmenter les basses, étrange…


Je précise que j'utilise des HomePod Classic. Entends-tu une réelle différence quand tu désactives l'option ?


----------



## fabricepsb71 (27 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous
je viens d'installer la version 15 de HomePod OS pour un couple de HomePod Classic 
Malgré cette mise à jour, j'ai encore des problèmes.
Ma configuration est un iMac 27 2020 sous Big Sur 11.6
J'écoute la musique avec Musique sous MacOS. Les morceaux sont soit issus de ma bibliothèque musicale située sur le SSD du Mac, soit sur Apple Music auquel je suis abonné.
Les problèmes apparaissent lors de l'utilisation d'Apple Music : quand je double clique sur un morceau, j'ai des "Poc Poc" au démarrage.
Avec ma bibliothèque musicale, aucun souci.
Toujours sur Apple Music, lorsque le morceau se termine, le passage au suivant tronque le début, mais pas toujours.
Je précise que je suis en mode Lossless dans tous les cas (Bibliothèque et Apple Music).
Il est fort probable que ces problèmes soient dus plus à Musique et MacOS qu'à HomePod OS. ou alors les deux 
Bref, ce n'est pas la joie 
Une précision : quand je désactive le Lossless dans Apple Music : le problème disparaît. Comme par hasard 
Un autre truc embêtant : quand j'écoute Apple Music au casque, ce ne sont pas des "Poc Poc" mais carrément de gros larsen qui m'explosent dans les oreilles. Là j'ai intérêt à désactiver le Lossless si je ne veux pas devenir sourd. Ce larsen semble se manifester quand je lis un premier morceau d'un album. Pas sur les autres morceaux du même album. Et ça revient quand je commence un autre album 
J'espère que je n'ai pas un problème matériel. J'attends Monterey en final pour voir si les problèmes persistent. 
Terminons sur une note positive : quand je sélectionne le HomePod dans le menu Son du Finder, les deux HomePod fonctionnent enfin en stéréo. Avant, il arrivait souvent qu'un seul HomePod fonctionne sur les deux. Il fallait les redémarrer pour arriver à retrouver la stéréo.
Voilà. J'espère une amélioration avec la version 15.1
On croise les doigts


----------



## speedlink (28 Septembre 2021)

fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Je précise que j'utilise des HomePod Classic. Entends-tu une réelle différence quand tu désactives l'option ?


Moi aussi j’ai deux HomePod Classic et oui si je demande à Siri de désactiver ou augmenter les basses ça fonctionne (je dois lui dire « dis Siri éteint ou allume les basses » pour que ça fonctionne…). Par contre pas de trace du bouton dans l’app Maison.


----------

